# AS SEEN ON TV - GOTHAM COPPER FRYING PAN



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

Well, I have always been skeptical of all this As Seen on TV stuff. Our old Teflon pan for frying bacon, eggs and such had seen it's best years so I decided to buy another pan. I was in Walmart looking for a pan and ran across the Gotham Copper pan. For $19.95 what have I got to lose.  I bought one. This morning it was time to put to it the test. Cooked my favorite breakfast. Bacon, scrambled egg and cheese sandwich. Heavy on the bacon and cheese and extra heavy on the *Duke's *mayonnaise . I'll be dang! Works just like they say on TV.  Egg and cheese slid right out on the plate with no help from the spatula. Folks, the copper pan is the real deal.  







Love the long  handle. It remains cool.






Piled high.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 13, 2019)

We've been looking at those Gotham Copper pans too.  We currently have a 12" Blue Diamond pan but need a smaller pan as well.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2019)

We had a set of the Copper Chef pots/pans for a couple years.
They do work as advertised, As Seen on TV and all that hype.
They work very well as long as you take very good care of them and heed all manufacturers warnings/restrictions.

But they don't hold up to any abuse, and since their use/care wasn't  restricted I recently had to trash a couple pieces, and another piece isn't going to last through the year.

I may replace them as they're not expensive and I like them for certain things.

To replace them for general usage I bought a set of Calphalon Premier non-stick frying pans, which are excellent too.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 13, 2019)

I was watching the infomercial the other night and thought of ordering, two for $19.95, fee shipping. Hard to go wrong, then the wife said we have enough pots and pans. RAY


----------



## xray (Nov 13, 2019)

We have two copper pans, I do like them for the most part. Sometimes, they feel too slick. I've broken over-easy eggs chasing them around in the pan trying to flip them.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> We've been looking at those Gotham Copper pans too.  We currently have a 12" Blue Diamond pan but need a smaller pan as well.


Happy so far. Get you one.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> We had a set of the Copper Chef pots/pans for a couple years.
> They do work as advertised, As Seen on TV and all that hype.
> They work very well as long as you take very good care of them and heed all manufacturers warnings/restrictions.
> 
> ...


I will heed the advice. I'm fairly easy on my stuff though.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I was watching the infomercial the other night and thought of ordering, two for $19.95, fee shipping. Hard to go wrong, then the wife said we have enough pots and pans. RAY


Hahaha. Order some anyway. LOL


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

xray said:


> We have two copper pans, I do like them for the most part. Sometimes, they feel too slick. I've broken over-easy eggs chasing them around in the pan trying to flip them.


That's funny! Yep they are slick.  Clean up is simple.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

We've got three and use them often. No complaints and seem to work as advertised. 

Chris


----------



## nanuk (Nov 13, 2019)

xray said:


> ....Sometimes, they feel too slick. I've broken over-easy eggs chasing them around in the pan trying to flip them.



Learn to flip them.
I have a pan that is easy to flip, and haven't used a spatula on an egg for a long time with that pan.
It is very easy with a very slick pan.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> We've got three and use them often. No complaints and seem to work as advertised.
> 
> Chris


I was impressed. Happy with the skillet. I am going to get different sizes.  They will never replace my old cast iron stuff though.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 13, 2019)

Hawging It, I'll have to agree with you on the cast iron. Ma Dutch bought one of the new fangled non-stick fry pans as some of our old Teflon coated pans were starting to peel. It does ok- not as nice as my ceramic coated 12 and 8 inch pans but I still prefer using my cast iron over the othertwo sets.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 13, 2019)

like you I had my doubts about it but I guess it actually works , thanks for the review. by the way nice looking sammie


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

Dutch said:


> Hawging It, I'll have to agree with you on the cast iron. Ma Dutch bought one of the new fangled non-stick fry pans as some of our old Teflon coated pans were starting to peel. It does ok- not as nice as my ceramic coated 12 and 8 inch pans but I still prefer using my cast iron over the othertwo sets.


Love my cast iron. Can be past down from generation to generation. That's how I got mine.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 13, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> like you I had my doubts about it but I guess it actually works , thanks for the review. by the way nice looking sammie


Thanks! My favorite breakfast sandwich!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I was impressed. Happy with the skillet. I am going to get different sizes.  They will never replace my old cast iron stuff though.



I have a set of Revere ware stainless steel pans that I use for most everything. I got them back in 85 as a wedding present. Although I like and am happy with the copper. They won't replace my stainless. Once I learned how to cook on the stainless I've never looked back. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2019)

I have a couple of those pans too & use them only for eggs!'
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 14, 2019)

I may get one just for eggs, the wife likes the over easy. Which I don't care for. Scrambled or hard boiled for me.


----------



## weev (Nov 14, 2019)

I must have got a reject then  because everything sticks to the one I bought.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Happy so far. Get you one.



Just bought the smaller 9" pan on Thursday.  Haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## PoukieBear (Nov 15, 2019)

I've always wondered how well those pans hold up to every day use, and if they actually preform as advertised.  Thanks for the review.

Over the years, I've thrown out all my teflon pans and have migrated to cast iron.  I've got quite the collection now, and every time I'm at a garage sale or thrift store I seem to pick up one more.
My prize pan is over 100 years old and the seasoning is so perfect on it, it feels like ceramic.  Eggs just glide out of it like magic.  LOVE!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2019)

weev said:


> I must have got a reject then  because everything sticks to the one I bought.


Something must be wrong. Mine slick as an old button


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Just bought the smaller 9" pan on Thursday.  Haven't had a chance to use it yet.


You will like it!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I've always wondered how well those pans hold up to every day use, and if they actually preform as advertised.  Thanks for the review.
> 
> Over the years, I've thrown out all my teflon pans and have migrated to cast iron.  I've got quite the collection now, and every time I'm at a garage sale or thrift store I seem to pick up one more.
> My prize pan is over 100 years old and the seasoning is so perfect on it, it feels like ceramic.  Eggs just glide out of it like magic.  LOVE!


Cast iron is the best in my view. I also have several that were passed down to me that are very old. If seasoned correctly nothing will stick to them.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I may get one just for eggs, the wife likes the over easy. Which I don't care for. Scrambled or hard boiled for me.


So far just bacon and eggs but I plan on testing other things soon.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 15, 2019)

Jana bought one of the Gotham copper pans a while back and she was really impressed by it. Since I don't really cook in her kitchen much (yep, we have 2 kitchens - mine is in the barn) I didn't pay much attention. Then she mentioned she bought a complete set of them. I just went with it but kind of rolled my eyes (not where she could see me of course.)

I can honestly tell you they're actually very good pots & pans. Well worth the money. She loves them & we use the heck out of them. As advertised. We cook our eggs in one every day. Not a single scratch on the cooking surface so far.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 15, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Jana bought one of the Gotham copper pans a while back and she was really impressed by it. Since I don't really cook in her kitchen much (yep, we have 2 kitchens - mine is in the barn) I didn't pay much attention. Then she mentioned she bought a complete set of them. I just went with it but kind of rolled my eyes (not where she could see me of course.)
> 
> I can honestly tell you they're actually very good pots & pans. Well worth the money. She loves them & we use the heck out of them. As advertised. We cook our eggs in one every day. Not a single scratch on the cooking surface so far.


Good to hear. I like mine so far.


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 19, 2019)

I have 3 of the pans. The smaller of the three sticks so bad it is almost unusable. The other 2 work well.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 19, 2019)

Big Glenn said:


> I have 3 of the pans. The smaller of the three sticks so bad it is almost unusable. The other 2 work well.


I wonder what the deal is with the small pan?


----------

